# Apache2 - include.conf nicht gefunden :?



## ellion (22. November 2003)

hullo,
wie der Titel schon sagt scheint mir eine Datei zu fehlen :/ 
ich wollte den Apache unter SuSE 9.0 laufen lassen, das Apache-Package war auch schon vorinstalliert. Bin noch rel. neu was Linux angeht, also kanns auch sein, dass ich mich nur zu dumm anstelle ^^

Sobald ich in der Shell als Superuser apache2ctl -k start eingebe kommt:
"httpd2: could not open document config file /etc/apache2/sysconfig.d/include.conf"

irgendjemand eine idee :/


PS: hab schon nach include.conf gesucht, hat aber nichts gebracht


----------



## JohannesR (22. November 2003)

Naja, offensichtlich gibt es die Datei "/etc/apache2/sysconfig.d/include.conf" nicht, guck doch mal in die Apache2-Manpage, mit welchem Parameter man den Pfad zur Konfigurationsdatei angeben kann.


----------



## ellion (23. November 2003)

mit -f, aber welche datei soll ich dann angeben :?


----------



## die-susi (17. Februar 2004)

*Ich habe das gleiche Problem !*

Für eine Antwort wäre ich sehr dankbar. Ich habe ebenfalls den Apache2 installiert und beim Starten erhalte ich ebenfalls die Fehlermeldung, daß die Datei nicht gefunden wurde. 

Mit dem Kommando find habe ich nach der Datei gesucht, aber nichts gefunden. Muß zuvor eine Befehl ausgeführt werden, damit die Konfigurationsdatei erstellt wird ?


----------



## ellion (18. Februar 2004)

bei mir lag das problem daran, dass ich die packages vom httpd nicht installiertt hatte  :-(


----------



## die-susi (19. Februar 2004)

*Eine etwas andere Lösung*

Tja, ich habe das ganze wie folgt gelöst:
in der /etc/apache2/httpd.conf habe ich die Zeile kommentiert, die für das Einbinden der include.conf verantwortlich ist. In den anderen *.conf Dateien stehen je eh die Dinge drin, an die sich der Apache-Server halten soll.

Unter /srv/www/htdocs kann ich dann die Dateien ablegen, die über den Webserver erreichbar sein sollen. Leider parst er die PHP-Dateien nicht. Weißt du zufällig, woran das liegen kann ?


----------



## die-susi (19. Februar 2004)

*Problem des Nicht-Parsens von PHP-Quellcode*

Ich habe meinen Fehler gefunden. In der
/etc/apache2/conf.d/mod_php4.conf war nicht angegeben, daß *.htm Dateien geparst werden sollen. Diese Angabe habe ich schon an anderer Stelle gemacht. Ich wußte aber nicht, daß man es hier angeben muß.

Somit: Problem gelöst !


----------



## ellion (19. Februar 2004)

äääh, sicher, dass du .htm(l) dateien parsen willst? ich würd's auf .php, .php3, .php4 dateien beschränken, denn sonst parst der ja auch alle (evtl.) statischen seiten. Bei einer kleinen seite macht das wohl eher wenig, wenn du allerdings wasgrößeres vorhast würde ich idr davon abraten


----------



## die-susi (19. Februar 2004)

Natürlich will ich auch *.htm Seiten parsen. Für den Fall, daß ich da auch mal PHP Quellcode reinschreibe. Schaden kanns ja nie .... und außerdem will ich etwas größeres entwickeln.


----------



## ellion (20. Februar 2004)

hmmm.... ist eig. schwachsinn, du kannst ja auch in ne .php datei ohne probleme html code reinschreiben und wenn's was größeres ist und das phpmodul dann noch alle html dateien parsen muss, dann wird's schon merklich langsamer .... aber letztendlich deine entscheidung ^^


----------

